Ask HN: What would it take to build a US version of the Shenzhen ecosystem? - raizinho
======
SamReidHughes
You need some path that takes us on that course. War or cutting off trade with
China would help force the issue. I suppose mass immigration of talent from
China could help.

Some discussion of attempts to on-shore production is given here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19008032](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19008032)

------
samfisher83
It was kind of there in Detroit for a while. Raw materials came in cars came
out. It used to be super vertically integrated.

------
yayr
cheap technically skilled labour, massive consumption power

